# 1967 Parking Lamp Housing



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hello,
What is the correct color for the parking lamp housings?
Looking for a good color match possibly in a spray can. 
What brand and what color code.
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sixty7GTO said:


> Hello,
> What is the correct color for the parking lamp housings?
> Looking for a good color match possibly in a spray can.
> What brand and what color code.
> Thanks


Front housing? Rear housing? Inside of housing? Outside of housing?


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I looked at it this way, The Front housing which is the plastic that attaches to the wire mesh grill. The housing contains the reflector, bulb socket, wire, the bulb, the bezel, the lens gaskets, lens, and various clips and screws. All the parts within or attached to the housing you wouldn't paint, would you? So to answer your question, Front grill plastic parking lamp housing is what I need the color code for. I've seen black, charcoal, and silver. 1967 GTO 
Thanks


----------

